# RIP Merc



## CactuarJon (Mar 4, 2009)

After fetching him home on Tuesday, today i finally set him in his final resting place. To me it's the perfect place. He will be forever watched over by my heroes


----------



## Zoobec (Jul 24, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. Rip merc. Nice display btw


----------

